

Bidding on wireless spectrum ends - bigv586
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/19/wireless-spectrum-auction-raises-196-billion-we-still-dont-know-who-won/

======
TrevorJ
19 billion? Sweet, that means the government can afford 19 new B-2 Bombers.
Also, seeing as these billions of dollars of airwaves will be traveling
through our bodies every single day, what's say charge a fee for that invasion
and rake in some cash ourselves?

